# Seymour Duncan Nazgul Demo (courtesy of Ola and Keith)



## Philligan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sounds pretty awesome  

In all honesty, the LotR reference is partly what's swaying me 

edit: Around the halfway mark there's a direct comparison to the Distortion.


----------



## wilsky757 (Mar 31, 2013)

stoked on these pickups


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 31, 2013)

as a die hard LOTR fan.... i have to buy these haha


----------



## that short guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Granted my ears are pretty fatigued right now but is it me or was there not a big difference between the Distortion and the Nazgul?


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 31, 2013)

Do they come in white?


----------



## Symb0lic (Mar 31, 2013)

To my ears, the Nazgul is to the Distortion what the Custom 5 is to the JB.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Symb0lic said:


> To my ears, the Nazgul is to the Distortion what the Custom 5 is to the JB.


 
Can you be a little more specific, I don't have much experience with the Custom 5 lol.


----------



## Symb0lic (Mar 31, 2013)

that short guy said:


> Can you be a little more specific, I don't have much experience with the Custom 5 lol.



The Custom 5 is basically a hotrodded JB, to me it's a similar comparison, both the C5 and Nazgul have a little extra dirt and 'oomph' to them.

Purely subjective of course, that's just what I think.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 31, 2013)

Keith's Kemper makes the Naz' and the Dist' sound identical, but for whatever reason there's a thing, (dirt?), that the Satan picks up on the Nazghul. 

weird.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 31, 2013)

that short guy said:


> Granted my ears are pretty fatigued right now but is it me or was there not a big difference between the Distortion and the Nazgul?



There's really not much to my ears. The Nazgul sounds a bit hotter and more compressed, with more attack. I love the Distortion, so if these sound a lot like it, I can justify buying them for the name 



Sicarius said:


> Keith's Kemper makes the Naz' and the Dist' sound identical, but for whatever reason there's a thing, (dirt?), that the Satan picks up on the Nazghul.
> 
> weird.



I think it's the hotter pickup combined with the fact that Ola doesn't mute the strings behind the nut. I've noticed in a lot of his videos, when he isolates a guitar track, you can hear them ringing out. 

These sound pretty cool. I think the Pegasus set might be my next pickup purchase still, but I'm looking forward to more demos of both.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh god my diehard inner LOTR fan is itching to buy these....Stupid successful marketting!


----------



## Philligan (Apr 1, 2013)

I found this, too, don't think it's been posted yet.


----------



## nikt (Apr 1, 2013)

Philligan said:


>




Two guitars made in Poland


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2013)

Thread cleaned up.

Please don't feed the trolls folks


----------



## Legion (Apr 1, 2013)

The Pegasus and the Nazgul are up on the SD website! Sentient, not yet. Go cheggit!

EDIT: 
Excited puppy mode

OMG OMG OMG OMG PEGASUS RECOMMENDED FOR BRIGHT MOTHERFUCKIN' GUITARS SO IT WILL KILL IN MY LOOMIS OMG OMG OMG OMG

/Excited puppy mode

Seymour Duncan has won my undying loyalty.

Needed to let that out. Kthxbye.

EDIT2:

Where the Nazgul is shown, the description speaks of the Sentient...


----------



## Whammy (Apr 2, 2013)

^
I can't see it anywhere on their page. It's not in the High & Medium Pickup section or New Products section.
Am I missing something


----------



## Legion (Apr 2, 2013)

Here you go!

(7/8 String - Seymour Duncan ) - Page 2


----------



## Whammy (Apr 2, 2013)

Legion said:


> Here you go!
> 
> (7/8 String - Seymour Duncan ) - Page 2



Hahahaha don't know how I missed the 7/8 string section  Thanks


----------



## Legion (Apr 2, 2013)

^Shit happens 

Cheers! 

There seems to be some muck up on the website with the descriptions, availability of the 7/8 string versions, etc. And no Sentient yet. 
Still waiting for a bit, but I'm 100% sold on the Pegasus. Waiting on the Sentient so I can order a set and be a happy camper.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 2, 2013)

One the website now? Looks like I'll pay my local shop a visit this week


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 2, 2013)

The nazgul sounds to me like it has more upper mids and treble. Not a significant amount but it's noticeable when Keith switches. Cool pickup IMO, be nice to have these and distortions in similar guitars.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 2, 2013)

With not just the active-route covers, but passive-route metal covers as well? On an 8-string pickup? SD just upped the bar, man....


----------



## Legion (Apr 2, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> One the website now? Looks like I'll pay my local shop a visit this week



Bro, if you happen to visit, please report back to this thread and let us all know what you find.

Thanks man!


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 2, 2013)

Any news on the Sentient? Nobody seems to talk about it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 2, 2013)

celticelk said:


> With not just the active-route covers, but passive-route metal covers as well? On an 8-string pickup?  SD just upped the bar, man....



They are definitely keeping it real

and this is what will keep them in the game


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 2, 2013)

Why does Ola's tone suck in that vid? I mean @ 2.03. Damn,it's Ola.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2013)

Because usually when you have one godly produced, double tracked tone and you split it into two, un-produced tones, you'll find the tones on their own aren't that good.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone know their custom shop pricing? I emailed them a couple times and haven't gotten a response. I really wanna do a Distortion 8 bridge and an 8 string Pearly Gates neck pickup in soapbar housing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2013)

I think they're around $150 - $160 each.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 3, 2013)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> Why does Ola's tone suck in that vid? I mean @ 2.03. Damn,it's Ola.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because usually when you have one godly produced, double tracked tone and you split it into two, un-produced tones, you'll find the tones on their own aren't that good.



Relevant 





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they're around $150 - $160 each.



Awesome, thanks man  I'd definitely spring for that if I could get the PG neck in an 8 string soapbar.


----------



## Camer138 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone know how much these pickups will go for? hoping under 120 for the 7 string model..


----------



## Philligan (Apr 3, 2013)

Camer138 said:


> Anyone know how much these pickups will go for? hoping under 120 for the 7 string model..



The Blackout is the most expensive 7 string SD I see on MF, so I'm gonna assume a bit less than that 

seymour duncan 7 Results | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Legion (Apr 4, 2013)

I REALLY hope it's around the $90 price point. More than that and I'm screwed


----------



## Legion (Apr 6, 2013)

Peeps! The Sentient is up on the website! Chex! 
I'm dead set on these little shits now 

Though the damn tone chart says 0/0/0 for all 3 of them


----------



## Legion (Apr 8, 2013)

Bumpz.

Anyone got their hands on these babies yet?


----------



## Legion (Apr 9, 2013)

So here's the deal. I mailed Guitar Center about the Nazgul, Pegasus and Sentient. I was super curious about the pricing.
Here's what they said.




> The 7str Sentient is available for purchase by special order for the low price of $119.99 (List $169).
> The 7str Nazgûl is available for purchase by special order for the low price of $119.99 (List $169).
> The 7str Pegasus is available for purchase by special order for the low price of $119.99 (List $169).
> Please anticipate 6-12 weeks for delivery from the time the order is placed. If you would like to go forward with your special order request, please read the details below and reply to this email.



Available only on special order. List price $169? Higher than Custom Shop prices?  
And a 6-12 week waiting period...so I guess we can forget about getting our hands on any of these for the next 3 months at least, unless any of us wants to special order. 

Whoa.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are "specialised pickups", made for extended range guitars. Therefore I totally understand why GC or any other music shop will keep them on stock (especially given the new housing options). 120$ is not that bad for a niche market humbucker and its pretty much what I was expecting.

I'll try to see my local shop this week as I was waiting for the Sentient to be put on the official website before doing so.


----------



## Legion (Apr 9, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> I'll try to see my local shop this week as I was waiting for the Sentient to be put on the official website before doing so.



Please do, man. Please do. I'm ITCHING to know more. Or get a pair if possible.
Shitty thing is, I'm in India. 


$120 is a fair price yes. $170, I'd rather go BKP if I have to rob a bank anyway.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 9, 2013)

Legion said:


> Please do, man. Please do. I'm ITCHING to know more. Or get a pair if possible.
> Shitty thing is, I'm in India.
> 
> 
> $120 is a fair price yes. $170, I'd rather go BKP if I have to rob a bank anyway.


 
Even if I place the order, I won't bypass the 9-12 weeks of wait


----------



## celticelk (Apr 9, 2013)

Nobody ever pays MSRP, at least from retailers in the US. Blackouts list for $129 apiece, but everyone sells them for $90. Custom Shop is, well, custom, so there's no "list price" for comparison. I'm still wondering what a passive-covered 8 from this lineup will cost....


----------



## Legion (Apr 9, 2013)

Am I the only one concerned that their DC resistances are kinda low so they may not split well? 

GRANTED they're not designed with that purpose in mind, but still...


----------



## frank falbo (Apr 11, 2013)

Legion said:


> Am I the only one concerned that their DC resistances are kinda low so they may not split well?
> 
> GRANTED they're not designed with that purpose in mind, but still...



The DCR's posted are wrong. (as of the time of this post) They must be copy/paste from something. The invader and distortion are wrong for sure. They're less than the 6 string. Duncan never used to even post DCR for 7's. They'd be higher than the 6-string versions because the coil is longer. Those numbers on the new ones are bogus.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 11, 2013)

Philligan said:


> I found this, too, don't think it's been posted yet.




I honestly believe that its the FORTIN that makes any pick up sound sick...


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not a huge gear freak...but Randall Satan? Really?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> I'm not a huge gear freak...but Randall Satan? Really?



Where the hell have you been?


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 12, 2013)

there are so many great pickups out there, it has become so difficult in deciding on anything anymore...fml...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2013)

According to Gearhounds:

Uncovered 7 string: $90
Covered 7 string (Passive and soapbar-sized): $120

Uncovered 8 string: $120
Covered 8 string (Passive and soapbar: $140

Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup
Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup
Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup


----------



## Legion (Apr 13, 2013)

frank falbo said:


> The DCR's posted are wrong. (as of the time of this post) They must be copy/paste from something. The invader and distortion are wrong for sure. They're less than the 6 string. Duncan never used to even post DCR for 7's. They'd be higher than the 6-string versions because the coil is longer. Those numbers on the new ones are bogus.



Alright! 

Thank you, Frank! 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Gearhounds:
> 
> Uncovered 7 string: $90
> Covered 7 string (Passive and soapbar-sized): $120
> ...




Dude thanks for posting this!
It says "coming this black friday"
What does "Black Friday" mean? Sorry, I'm from India and I don't know what it means. Please explain? Thanks!


----------



## Philligan (Apr 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Gearhounds:
> 
> Uncovered 7 string: $90
> Covered 7 string (Passive and soapbar-sized): $120
> ...



Oh man. I was gonna get 808x's to try for my incoming RG8, but I'm really curious about the Pegasus, I might wait it out. Are the soapbar's gonna come in white?



Legion said:


> Dude thanks for posting this!
> It says "coming this black friday"
> What does "Black Friday" mean? Sorry, I'm from India and I don't know what it means. Please explain? Thanks!



Black Friday's where all the stores have a big sale, usually right before the Christmas season starts. It's bigger in the US (Canadian stores have like one page in their flyers and that's it ). It's in the end of November


----------



## Legion (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, thanks man!

But....NOVEMBER?!?
Mmmm I'm gonna buy a CL/LF 7 set mmmmkay? Need to record fookin' band EP.
Maybe buy the Pegasus/Sentient for a New-Years-Gift-To-Self


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone know the pricing of the Nazgul yet? If it's over $110 I'm gunna get Blackhawks instead


----------



## Valennic (Apr 13, 2013)

Black Friday?







SO MUCH WAITING


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone know the pricing of the Nazgul yet? If it's over $110 I'm gunna get Blackhawks instead



Posted it earlier. Gonna quote myself in case anyone missed it:



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Gearhounds:
> 
> Uncovered 7 string: $90
> Covered 7 string (Passive and soapbar-sized): $120
> ...



Unless the prices go down, I think I'm gonna skip out on this. The covered ones are the same price as EMG Metalworks pickups.


----------



## Legion (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I just realized...although I said earlier in this thread that $120 is a decent price, 2 pickups will be $240...might as well spend $45 more and get myself BKP Blackhawks...

Frankly, what attracted me to SD was the fact that they're a company that makes TERRIFIC pickups for a VERY VERY reasonable price, averaging about $75 a pickup. But at $120, somehow now it's making more sense to me to go straight up BKP. Another thing is that pickups released really long back (7 string 59/Custom Hybrid, 7 string EMTY Blackout Phase 2) are not available anywhere online except through special order, which bring up the price again.

I dunno what to think, I guess I'll wait and see when they're released and hope that the prices drop. I REALLY want to try these pickups, I'm absolutely sure they'll sound killer.

EDIT: EMTY Blackout Phase 2 is there on McDaddy's Music. '59/C Hybrid-7 nowhere to be found


----------



## stevo1 (Apr 14, 2013)

$30 extra for the covers is a bit ridiculous..



Legion said:


> Yeah I just realized...although I said earlier in this thread that $120 is a decent price, 2 pickups will be $240...might as well spend $45 more and get myself BKP Blackhawks...
> 
> Frankly, what attracted me to SD was the fact that they're a company that makes TERRIFIC pickups for a VERY VERY reasonable price, averaging about $75 a pickup. But at $120, somehow now it's making more sense to me to go straight up BKP.
> 
> ...



The Bkp (Euros to USD conversion) are $300 before shipping (for the reg models, not Aftermath or Warpig), making these pickups cheaper by a good $60. And that's not counting the active casing for the bkp's and whatever style case you want. And you're not getting something definitively better, Just different. 

I would say those are reasonably priced compared to bkp for what you're getting.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 16, 2013)

stevo1 said:


> $30 extra for the covers is a bit ridiculous..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bare Knuckle Pickups Order Form -- The Axe Palace: The World's #1 BKP Dealer


----------



## stevo1 (Apr 16, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Bare Knuckle Pickups Order Form -- The Axe Palace: The World's #1 BKP Dealer



?
Its also $300 here for a calibrated set not counting the aftermaths or warpigs which are more.


----------



## Legion (Apr 17, 2013)

The Blackhawks are $285 if I'm not wrong.


----------



## stevo1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahh, I did not look at those. You would still have o select the option of the 7-string bar pickup cover however. I have not tried those, so I won't comment further on the sound of those particular p'ups.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 22, 2013)

Pricewise this is a hell of a lot cheaper than Lundgrens...


----------



## Legion (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, for sure. 
I notice the Zephyrs are up on MF, GC, etc. but these aren't. WHENNN?!?!?   
Duncan, you guys are killing us here...


----------



## Ericbrujo (Apr 26, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> Pricewise this is a hell of a lot cheaper than Lundgrens...



this


----------



## sly (May 12, 2013)

I would like to replace the DiMarzio in my Jackson Broderick by these (Nazgul + sentient). Do you know if it's available in white?


----------



## myampslouder (May 12, 2013)

sly said:


> I would like to replace the DiMarzio in my Jackson Broderick by these (Nazgul + sentient). Do you know if it's available in white?



You can probably get white as a shop floor custom option


----------



## Suitable (May 12, 2013)

Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup

There actually the Nazgul


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup
> 
> There actually the Nazgul



They DO NOT have them in stock... like most of the other newer stuff on their site they posted them for preorder.


----------



## Suitable (May 13, 2013)

True, I just thought they'd get the order, send it to sd, they'll wind them up and send em off? I probably very wrong though as always


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2013)

Suitable said:


> True, I just thought they'd get the order, send it to sd, they'll wind them up and send em off? I probably very wrong though as always



That would be incorrect. Duncan has not started shipping these yet.


----------



## myampslouder (May 13, 2013)

Seymour Duncan announced in Facebook Saturday and a rep posted a thread here stating that they are now shipping as of Saturday may 11th

BMusic expects them may 15

I just ordered a nazgul Saturday night from gearhounds. Cost $83.76 shipped.


----------



## Petie (May 14, 2013)

technomancer said:


> That would be incorrect. Duncan has not started shipping these yet.



myampslouder is right: As of last week the uncovered and passive-in-active-housing Nazgul, Distortion, Sentient, Invader and Pegasus are winging their way to stores. Hopefully your retailer of choice will have them soon.

And personally I can't wait to get my Iron Label 8-string so I can Sentient-and-Pegasusify it!


----------



## sear (May 14, 2013)

What makes this pickup stand out amongst what is already Seymour Duncan's highly versatile and varied line-up for 7-string guitars, other than a copyright-infringing product endorsement by a YouTube celebrity?


----------



## Petie (May 14, 2013)

sear said:


> What makes this pickup stand out amongst what is already Seymour Duncan's highly versatile and varied line-up for 7-string guitars, other than a copyright-infringing product endorsement by a YouTube celebrity?



You're right, there are plenty of other Seymour Duncan pickups for 7-string guitarists, and we stand behind them all (personally the Full Shred 7-string is one of my favourite pickups ever). The Pegasus, Nazgul and Sentient were designed from the ground up for 7 and 8-string players, taking into account the types of amplification these pickups are likely to be working with, and the playing styles of the folks who will hopefully be playing them. For instance, the Nazgul is designed for incredible chug through heavy distortion while retaining articulation, while the Pegasus is designed to sound warm and rich (and, again, articulate) at the kind of gain levels that progressive players might use (which as you know differs from the kind of sound a Nazgul player might choose). Basically, the kind of player who might be interested in these pickups is likely to be an advanced player who either has or aspires to a high degree of control over their instrument, and these pickups are made for them to have some more options that help them zero in on their perfect tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2013)

TL;DR

Nazgul: Death metal/deathcore
Pegasus: Djent


----------



## Petie (May 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TL;DR
> 
> Nazgul: Death metal/deathcore
> Pegasus: Djent



 Thanks.


----------



## inyoface (May 14, 2013)

technomancer said:


> That would be incorrect. Duncan has not started shipping these yet.


 
Check it...



Petie said:


> myampslouder is right: As of last week the uncovered and passive-in-active-housing Nazgul, Distortion, Sentient, Invader and Pegasus are winging their way to stores. Hopefully your retailer of choice will have them soon.


 
Thanks Petie for being helpful and having correct information!

Hey techno...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2013)

How long have you been waiting to do this?


----------



## sly (May 14, 2013)

Petie, I would like to take advantage of your knowledge. I want to replace the DiMarzio Broderick customs in my Jackson, and would like to set up Duncan instead as it's by far my favorite brand of pickups. 

Somebody already replied me (and I thank him) that the new pickups could be available in white as custom option, but whick pickups would you recommand me on my Broderick soloist (Mahogany body, maple neck, ebony fingerboard, 7 strings, SS frets)? I play (or "try" to be more precise) mostly Thrash (Megadeth...), Death metal (Gojira, Death...), Progressive and instrumental (Dream Theater, Patrick Rondat, Van Halen...). Most of my main influences are using DiMarzios, but I just don't like the sound of these pickups (I had blaze that I disliked, the same with the modified D activator of the Broderick). I'm highly interested in the nazgul (LOTR reference helps a lot in my case), pegasus (Saint Seya anyone?) and sentient (I am sentient number 6...) => Just good references that talk to me  I'm pretty sure that the sentient for the neck is the right choice, but for the bridge?

My favourites sets right now are 2 SH1 '59 in a Jackson SLS3 (all mahogany), and TB4, '59 combo in my SL2H (Alder / Maple).

Thanks!


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 14, 2013)

I have a hard time differentiating betwwen SD's high output passive models. They almost all sound roughly the same


----------



## Petie (May 14, 2013)

sly said:


> Petie, I would like to take advantage of your knowledge. I want to replace the DiMarzio Broderick customs in my Jackson, and would like to set up Duncan instead as it's by far my favorite brand of pickups.
> 
> Somebody already replied me (and I thank him) that the new pickups could be available in white as custom option, but whick pickups would you recommand me on my Broderick soloist (Mahogany body, maple neck, ebony fingerboard, 7 strings, SS frets)? I play (or "try" to be more precise) mostly Thrash (Megadeth...), Death metal (Gojira, Death...), Progressive and instrumental (Dream Theater, Patrick Rondat, Van Halen...). Most of my main influences are using DiMarzios, but I just don't like the sound of these pickups (I had blaze that I disliked, the same with the modified D activator of the Broderick). I'm highly interested in the nazgul (LOTR reference helps a lot in my case), pegasus (Saint Seya anyone?) and sentient (I am sentient number 6...) => Just good references that talk to me  I'm pretty sure that the sentient for the neck is the right choice, but for the bridge?
> 
> ...



Good question! The JB is what Joe from Gojira uses, and it's also what you'll hear on Megadeth stuff like Countdown To Extinction and Youthanasia, so that's one option for the Broderick if you'd like to keep the guitar within a Megadeth vibe. Personally I use the Full Shred in one of my sevens for prog and metal stuff and even the odd Van Halen-inspired moment (more For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge era than Van Halen I). And the Pegasus is literally designed for prog and metal, so you can't go wrong there. Out of those three, and given the variety of tones you describe, I'd say the Full Shred if you like your rhythm tones to be a thick brick wall of sound, and the Pegasus if you need a bit more detail and articulation from your rhythm tones.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (May 15, 2013)

Looks like I'll be getting a Nazgul at some point. I get a vibe it's a version of the Aftermath, and at about $70 cheaper I'd say that's a a shot worth taking for my favorite PUP


----------

